# [Android] Eine Datei aus Jar-Archiv laden



## usrr (1. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich stehe gerade heftig auf dem Schlauch. Wie bekomme ich einen InputStream auf eine Datei innerhalb einer Jar-Library?


----------



## Marco13 (1. Feb 2012)

Sind's bei Android nicht immer APKs? (Auch wenn man beim Bauen ggf. eine JAR mit reingepackt hat?) Irgendwo wird wohl sowas wie
InputStream is = context.getResources().openRawResource(id);
vorkommen, aber wie man ggf. den Inhalt von reingewusteten JARs angibt, müßte ich auch erst nachsehen...


----------



## usrr (1. Feb 2012)

Im Moment probiere ich es noch per Java. Ich denke erst wenn ich das schaffe, kann ich an das Android Problem gehen.

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/131226-ressourcen-jar-file.html#post859518

Es würde auch reichen, wenn die Library an die Ressourcen dran kommt. Ja, Android erstellt APK-Files, aber dort drin müsste sich doch das Jar-File befinden.


----------



## schlingel (1. Feb 2012)

> aber dort drin müsste sich doch das Jar-File befinden


Ausgezeichnete Frage, am besten einfach mal reinschauen.

Generell ist das aber *nicht *der Android-Weg. Genau für so etwas gibt es die Ressourcen. Du kannst dein File als RAW-File hinzufügen und über getResources() ansprechen.


----------



## usrr (1. Feb 2012)

Oder das asset-Verzeichnis, das über den AssetManager erreichbar ist. Aber die Jar-Library soll mit einer Java-VM und Android funktionieren.


----------

